# Neighborhood Grave Digger



## ElsBeth Lair (Jul 21, 2015)

Because of my reputation of living Halloween 365, my neighbors kept coming over and asking who I was burying in my yard. No one wanted to believe I was just trying to fix a broken water main. So sorry to disappoint. Luckily I found the pipe at 4 feet. I didn't have the strength to dig any further. so if I do decide to ever bury anyone in my yard. I think they will only be 4 feet under!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

You should leave the hole there until after Halloween


----------

